
12% of Brits now follow a meat-free diet - vanilla-almond
https://www.thegrocer.co.uk/home/topics/future-of-meat/12-of-brits-follow-meat-free-diet-the-grocer-research-shows/565771.article
======
notadog
> In a Harris Interactive survey of more than 2,000 people, 6% said they were
> vegetarian, 4% pescatarian and 2% vegan. Reflected across the whole UK
> population, it suggests 7.8 million people have ditched meat, with 3.9
> million identifying as vegetarian - more than triple the 1.2 million
> recognised by 2012 data from the Vegetarian Society.

This is the most relevant part of the article, but I'm sure their sample size
could have been larger.

